# Torpedo Squadron Four - A Cockpit View of World War II



## Torpedo Four (May 25, 2011)

I would like to introduce my book: *Torpedo Squadron Four - A Cockpit View of World War II*. This is an account of my service on the USS Ranger, USS Bunker Hill, and USS Essex for 25 months in both the Atlantic and Pacific.

This book is the result of 40 years of research and draws upon my journal, letters home, extensive interviews with fellow pilots and crewman, and 5 combat journals. The book contains 209 photos documenting the ships, planes, men, and combat actions of Torpedo Squadron 4.

Lt. Cdr. Gerald W. Thomas, VT-4, 91 years old

The paperback version can be obtained from:

Doc 45 Publishing

The $2.99 ebook version is here:

Amazon.com: Torpedo Squadron Four - A Cockpit View of World War II eBook: Gerald W Thomas, David Thomas: Kindle Store


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Torpedo Four (May 26, 2011)

You can read a sample chapter of my new book Torpedo Squadron Four - A Cockpit View of World War II here.

You can download a free epub version of the sample chapter here.

You can download a free Kindle (mobi) version of the sample chapter here.


----------

